

TrustPlus - uses your social network to provide a universal reputation - karzeem
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070912-trustplus-wants-you-to-build-your-rep-take-it-anywhere-online.html

======
karzeem
The Xobni blog had a post a little while ago predicting that Facebook would
become a reputation engine. I think it's more reasonable that a person's whole
social network, from Facebook and elsewhere, would serve that purpose, but the
general idea is the same. And it's a very good one.

